# Membership



## Solomon1963 (Mar 16, 2013)

I live in Cedar Hill, Texas and I am interested in becoming a Prince Hall Mason. Who do I contact regarding this? I believe I may reside close to District 11. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 16, 2013)

Solomon1963 said:


> I live in Cedar Hill, Texas and I am interested in becoming a Prince Hall Mason. Who do I contact regarding this? I believe I may reside close to District 11. Thank you for your consideration.





Freemason Connect Premium App

I will send you a contact for district 11 via personal message.


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bless you Sir

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 16, 2013)

Solomon1963 said:


> I live in Cedar Hill, Texas and I am interested in becoming a Prince Hall Mason. Who do I contact regarding this? I believe I may reside close to District 11. Thank you for your consideration.



Good Luck on your new journey!



bupton52 said:


> Freemason Connect Premium App
> 
> I will send you a contact for district 11 via personal message.



Thanks for the speedy response!


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking forward to the journey. Hope to speak to someone soon.


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bless you, have been contacted by Lodge 146
Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 17, 2013)

Solomon1963 said:


> Bless you, have been contacted by Lodge 146
> Freemason Connect Premium App



Congratulations! It is the first step of many, into a bright future!!


----------



## Trip (Mar 17, 2013)

Sounds good that's Metropolitan lodge. Im close some Brothers from that lodge.  I'm from the Cedar Hill area myself 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Congratulations! As my fellow Lodge Brother in the post above me stated, there are some good brothers out at Metropolitan #146. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 17, 2013)

Look how fast the North Texas brethren put that together!! Now if they could put something together that would make the Cowboys better......... LOL. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Trip (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow!! Lol


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was impressed after speaking with the Worshipful Master Jerome Lacy.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good One 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Trip (Mar 17, 2013)

Lacey is a great Brother. You will make a great fit at his lodge. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bless you

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Solomon1963 said:


> I was impressed after speaking with the Worshipful Master Jerome Lacy.
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



I have no doubt you were impressed. Brother Lacey is not only a great Brother, but a very knowledgeable one, he's real deep.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great to hear. Thank you all for responding. Ask12B1 works!


----------



## BroHill (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey brothers we appreciate this, thank you!!!


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 24, 2013)

In agreement 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 24, 2013)

Are you familiar with Brother Hawkins of the Quinlan Lodge?

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Tommycoleman6@icloud.com (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm very interested too can anyone help? Please!


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 26, 2013)

Tommycoleman6@icloud.com said:


> I'm very interested too can anyone help? Please!


Welcome. But I am confused. Are you already a MM. (your profile says you are a MM)Or are you wanting to become a Mason. If you want Info on becoming a Mason The brothers here are very helpful. 2 BE 1 ASK 1  Good luck and again Welcome.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tommycoleman6@icloud.com said:


> I'm very interested too can anyone help? Please!



I'm looking for a point of contact for you right now. You can also check at http://www.mwphglotx.org/lodges.asp


----------



## crono782 (Mar 26, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Welcome. But I am confused. Are you already a MM. (your profile says you are a MM)Or are you wanting to become a Mason. If you want Info on becoming a Mason The brothers here are very helpful. 2 BE 1 ASK 1 Good luck and again Welcome.




If I remember right, the forum defaults to "Yes" on the "Are you a Master Mason" question. If you don't udate your profile accordingly, it will show that.


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 26, 2013)

Ahh that explains it. Thanx crono782


----------



## Solomon1963 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not a Mason, I am seeking the Light and I havr been directrd to a wonder Worshipful Master who will help me begin my journey. God bless you all.


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck brother!


----------



## m850n (Mar 27, 2013)

I live in San Antonio. I asked my uncle who is a mason out of Colorado and he asked me to ask some one here where I can attend an open house and become a member of this terribly misunderstood brotherhood. Please and thanks for your time.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 27, 2013)

[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Re: Membership[/h]_quote " I live in San Antonio. I asked my uncle who is a mason out of Colorado and he asked me to ask some one here where I can attend an open house and become a member of this terribly misunderstood brotherhood. Please and thanks for your time." un-quote
_
I can tell you what I was told. Go to a few lodges meet the Brothers and find the lodge that fits you. then it is as simple as asking for a Petition. 2BE1ASK1. Good luck and welcome to the forum. there are many Brothers here who will do everything in there power to help you on your journey. Good luck​


----------



## m850n (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. How can I find lodges near me? Can I visit.   WWW. grand lodge of Texas.com 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Mar 27, 2013)

m850n said:


> Thanks for the advice. How can I find lodges near me? Can I visit. WWW. grand lodge of Texas.com



Hah close (.org)! Go to http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator (that is the lodge locator page) for Grand Lodge of Texas.

Or

If you are looking for Prince Hall Masonry, go to http://www.mwphglotx.org/lodges.asp

Good luck!


----------



## m850n (Mar 27, 2013)

What is the difference. ? I really want to learn. And better myself by bettering others. How do I find the lodge that fits me and where I fit in

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hah, ok. I've been replying in both threads. Let's just stick to this one thread, ok? 

In a nutshell both 'mainstream' and prince hall masonry are freemasonry. They are two separate bodies with their own history and such. Prince Hall masonry is predominately african american. It is important to note, however, that neither organization prevents anybody from obtaining membership.That really is the basic difference. (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Hall_Freemasonry )

The lodge that fits you and where you fit in is entirely subjective to YOU.  You may PM me if you wish as well.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 27, 2013)

m850n said:


> What is the difference. ? I really want to learn. And better myself by bettering others. How do I find the lodge that fits me and where I fit in
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile




Even though each jurisdiction may have its own special way of doing things, fundamentally the two are the same. The answer for the existence of both of these masonic bodies can be found in history. To make a long story short, Prince Hall was an African American man who petitioned to join what is considered a "mainstream" lodge and was denied because of his race. He, and 14 other men, were eventually made a mason at another "mainstream" lodge, but with severe limitations on what they could do. He petitioned the Grand Lodge of England for a charter and it was granted. That was the start of the existence of the two parallel bodies of freemasonry that exist today. Prince Hall paved the way for many African-American men to become members of the fraternity because of doors that were closed because of their race. This happened in the 1700's so slavery was popular during that time. In all states except for 9 in the South, the "Mainstream" and Prince Hall Grand Lodges mutually recognize each other as brother masons. It is my hope that during my lifetime, I will see those 9 states come on board and recognize each other as well.


----------

